# Halloween Tumblrs?



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey does anybody here use Tumblr? It is a blogging site. I love blogs that have specific themes and have a bunch of pictures and it would be cool to find a few dedicated to halloween ones and ones on creepy stuff! If anyone knows any please share! I'll post ones I find interesting!

For starters I found a zombie picture blog:http://www.zombiesatemyblog.com/


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I know this is an old thread. But just recently started doing the tumblr thing.

http://terrormaster.tumblr.com/


----------

